# مجس الضغط المطلق في مجمع الدخول map



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يناير 2010)

*مجسات السيارات*​ *Sensors*​ 
*وظيفة المجسات : *
*-**تقوم المجسات الالكترونية بدور جمع المعلومات من النظام ، ويغذي كل مجس وحدة التحكم الالكترونية في السيارة **(E.C.U)** بالمعلومات .*
*-**- ويُطلق عليها **( Transducers)** عندما تعطي خرجا علي صورة اشارة كهربية يتناسب مع الكمية الفيزيائية المُقاسة ، فتحول الفعل الفيزيائي الي اشارة كهربية رقمية **(Digital) ** او الي اشارة كهرومغناطيسية مناظرة **( Analogue)**.*

*-**ويمكن تقسيم المجسات عموما الي نوعين :*
*-**مجسات فعالة أو مولدة تيار ذاتيا **(Active or self- generating)*
*-**مجسات سلبية أو مجسات تضبيط او تعديل **(Passive or Modulating) *

*- ** المجسات السلبية (**(Passive or Modulating*
*تحتاج الي مصدر طاقة خارجي لادارته ويعمل المجس فقط كمفتاح تحكم للطاقة .ويكون للمجسات التي تعمل في السيارات عموما دقة تتراوح بين (%**(2%-5**وعمر خدمة متوسط .*
*-**وأحد طرق تحقيق اشارة دقيقة هو استعمال مجس ذكي **(intelligent or smart )**وهو نوع يتضمن ميكروكمبيوتر لتصحيح أخطاء النظام ويسمي هذا النوع "مجس ناعم" "**Soft sensor**".*
*-**وتستخدم المجسات في السيارات لقياس أشياء مختلفة تشمل : *
*-**الضغط : **Pressure*
*-**الموضع – **Position*
*-**التدفق – **Flow*
*-**الحرارة – **Temperature *
*-*
-*ونبدأ باستعراض أحد أهم هذه المجسات وهو** :*
- 
*مجس الضغط المطلق في مجمع الدخول *: MAP) *Manifold absolute pressur 
*
*




*

*1 – وظيفة مجس **(MAP** :*
*يعتبر مجس **(MAP)** مجس محوري ، لانه يستشعر حالة الحمل في المحرك ، ويولد المجس إشارة تتناسب مع كمية التفريغ في مجمع الدخول ، وتستخدم وحدة **(ECU)** هذه المعلومة لضبط توقيت الاشعال ، ولاغناء الخليط من عدمه .*
*عند عمل المحرك تحت الحمل ، يكون الخانق مفتوح علي اتساعه فتنخفض ا لخلخلة ، ويسحب المحرك في هذه الحالة المزيد من الهواء والذي يحتاج الى المزيد من الوقود ليحافظ علي توازن نسبة الهواء للوقود (**the air/fuel ratio**) ، وعندما تستشعر وحدة **(ECU)** اشارة المجس والتى تشير الى حالة الحمل الثقيل ، يغني الخليط أكثر من العادة لينتج المحرك قدرة أكثر ، وفي نفس الوقت ستؤخر الوحدة توقيت الاشعال بشكل طفيف لتمنع حدوث ظاهرة الطرق .*
*- **عند تغير الحمل الي حمل خفيف ، فسيكون الاحتياج الي الحصول علي قدرة اقل من المحرك ، ولا يكون الخانق مفتوحا علي آتساعه، او قد يكون مغلقا ، مما يؤدي الي زيادة الخلخلة ، فيرسل المجس اشارة الحمل الخفيف ، وتستجيب وحدة **(ECU)** بافقار الخليط لتقليل استهلاك الوقود ، وتقوم بتقديم توقيت الاشعال . *
*2 - كيف يعمل مجس (**MAP**) :*
*- يقوم المجس بقياس فرق الضغط بين الهواء الجوى ومستوى الخلخلة داخل مجمع الدخول (**intake manifold**)*
*يتراوح ضغط الهواء الجوى بين inches Hg 31 * *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]** - 28 ويتوقف ذلك علي الموقع وحالة الطقس ، ففي الاماكن المرتفعة يقل الضغط عنه في الاماكن المنخفضة (علي مستوي سطح البحر) والذي يصل فيه الضغط الي (**14.7 PSI**).*
*-**وتتراوح الخلخلة داخل مجمع الدخول من (**zero up to 22 inches Hg**) او اكثر بحسب حالات التشغيل ، حيث تكون الخلخلة في حالة التشغيل علي الحياد عالية وتتراوح بين (**16 to 20 inches Hg** ) في معظم السيارات . وأعلي خلخلة تكون عند التقاصر مع غلق الخانق حيث تزيد الخلخلة في هذه الحالة عنها في حالة التباطؤ فيما بين **4-5 inches Hg)**) . *
*-**.*
*-**وتستخدم بعض المحركات مجس لقياس ضغط الهواء الجوي (**"baro" sensor**) ، ومقياس للخلخلة متصل بمجمع الدخول ، وتقوم وحدة (**ECU**) بحساب الفرق بين القراءتين وعمل التضبيط اللازم للخليط ولتوقيت الاشعال .ولكن من الافضل والايسر استخدام مجس (**MAP**)*
*-**وفي بعض المحركات يقوم مجس (**MAP**)** بقياس ضغط الهواء الجوي عندما يكون مفتاح الاشعال علي الوضع (**on**) ، ويستخدم ذلك كمعايرة أولية .*
*-**أما في حالات الشحن الفائق ، والشحن التوربيني (**turbocharged and supercharged engines**) فالامر معقد بعض الشيئ لانه يحدث أن يكون مجمع الدخول تحت تأثير ضغط فعلي وليس خلخلة ، ولكن لان مجس (**MAP**) يقيس الفرق في الضغوك فان ذلك لا يؤثر عليه .*
*- و في الكثير من محركات جنرال موتورز والتى تستخدم نظام قياس تدفق الهواء (**MAF**)، يستخدم أيضا المجس (**MAP**) كمرجع للدعم في حالة ضياع اشارة مقياس تدفق الهواء .*


*3**- مجس التمدد الطولي لقياس مجمع الدخول** : ( **( Strain Gague MAP sensor*
*-**أحد أقل هذه المجسات تكلفة هو مجس *
*(SCSG) Silicon diaphragm diffused strain gauge sensor*​ *أ- مكونات النظام :*
*



*
*-**يستخدم هذا المجس رقيقة سليكون مساحتها **(3**mm2**)** ، وعلي طول حافتها الخارجية يصل سُمك الشريحة الي **(250)** ميكرومتر ، ولكن تبلغ سُمك المساحة الوسطي **(25) ** ميكرومتر لتكوين الديافرام .*
*-**وتتصل حافة الشريحة باحكام برقيقة من (**Pyrex**) تحت الخلخلة ، فتتكون غرفة خلخلة بين الشريحة والمنطقة الوسطي المركزية لشريحة السليكون ، وتتموضع مجموعة من المقاومات حول حافة الغرفة .*
*-**وتوضع هذه المكونات في غلاف مغلق ويكون متصلا بمجمع دخول الهواء عبر انبوب ذو قطر صغير ، ويؤدي ضغط مجمع الهواء الي انحناء الديافرام فتتغير المقاومات الحاسة بالتناسب للضغط المؤثر تبعا للظاهرة المعروفة ب ( **Pizoresistivity **) *
*-**وتحدث هذه الظاهرة في انصاف موصلات معينة فتؤدي الي تغيير مقاومة المادة بالتناسب مع التمدد الطولي .*
*-**فيكون التمدد الطولي الحادث في كل مقاومة متناسبا مع انحناء الديافرام والذي يتناسب مع ضغط مجمع الدخول المؤثر خارج سطح الديافرام.*
*-**ويتم الحصول علي الاشارة الكهربية التي تتناسب مع ضغط مجمع الدخول عن طريق توصيل المقاومات بطريقة جسر ( **Wheatstone bridge**) ، ويقوم منظم الجهد بالحفاظ علي جهد مستمر عبر الجسر .*
*ب- طريقة عمل النظام :*


*



*


*-**عندما لا يكون هناك تمدد في الديافرام ، تكون المقاومات الاربع متساوية وتكون الدائرة الجسرية متوازنة ويكون الجهد بين ( **A,B**) = صفر.*
*-**وعندما يتغير ضغط مجمع الدخول فإن ذلك يؤدى الي تغيير قيمة المقاومات بحيث تزداد (**R1,R3**) بقدر يتناسب مع الضغط ، وفي نفس الوقت تتناقص (**R2,R4**) بقيمة مماثلة مما يخل بتوازن الدائرة الجسرية ، ويتكون فرق ضغط بين نقطتي (**A,B**) .*
*-**ويولد المكبر التفاضلي (**Differential amplifier**)** جهدا يتناسب مع الفرق بين الجهود الداخلية *
*-**واستخدام هذا التنظيم للمقاومات يقلل الي حد كبير تأثير الحرارة ، حيث تتأثر كل المقاومات بشكل متساوي ، فيظل توازن الجسر موجودا الي حد بعيد .*

*4 – مجس (**MAP**) ذو المكثف والكبسول :*
*Capacitor –Capsule MAP Sensor*
*



*
*-**ويتكون من طبقة الكترودية مترسبة علي وجهي رقيقة الومينيوم من الداخل ، وتمتد وصلة من الرصاص للتوصيلات الخارجية ، وتجمع الرقائق مع بعضها عن طريق اسطوانة عازلة مجوفة علي شكل جلبة مباعدة لتكون غرفة معدنية .*
*-**ويوضع كبسول المكثف داخل المبيت المغلق والذي يتصل بضغط مجمع الدخول بواسطة انبوب ذا قطر صغير ويواجه طبقتي الالكترود بعضها البعض داخل الغرفة المعدنية ليكونوا مكثف ذو طبقتين متوازيتين.*
*-**وحيث ان رقيقتي الالومنيوم رقيقتان مرنتان فإنهما تنحنيان للداخل تحت تأثير ضغط مجمع الدخول ، ويسبب انحناء هاتين الرقيقتين في تغيير المسافة بين طبقتي الالكترود مستجيبا لضغط مجمع الدخول .*
*-**ومن المعروف في مبادئ الفيزياء ان سعة المكثف (**C**) لمثل هذا المكثف :*
*C = **ε**A/d *​ *ε* = the dielectric constant of air​ *A= *the area of film electrodes​ *d= the distance between electrodes *​ *وتؤدى زيادة ضغط مجمع الدخول في انقاص المسافة (**d**) مما يؤدى الي زيادة سعة المكثف *

*4 - مظاهر عطل المجس**(MAP)** :*
*-**إن تلف هذا المجس يؤدي الي : *
*-**اغناء او افقار الخليط *
*-**الاخلال بتوقيت الاشعال *
*-**نقص قدرة المحرك و زيادة استهلاك الوقود، وأحيانا خروج دخان أسود نتيجة تأخير توقيت الاشعال ، مع الاغناء الشديد للوقود .*
*-**صعوبة بدأ تشغيل المحرك ، وتباطؤ السرعة أو التوقف المفاجئ *
*-**حدوث الطرق ، واخفاق الاشعال (**misfire**) نتيجة تقديم توقيت الاشعال *

*-**وهذه المظاهر تكون نتيجة تلف المجس نفسه أو تلف دائرته الكهربية ، او تسرب في الخلخلة من الوصلة المطاطية (**Vacuum hose**) ، أو تسرب خلخلة من مجمع الدخل للمحرك (**intake manifold **) ، والانسداد في خط العادم ، وفلتر الهواء يؤدى ايضا الي ذلك .*
*-**ملحوظة** : تسرب الخلخلة من خرطوم المجس ، يجعل المجس يشير الي زيادة في الضغط (قلة خلخلة) في مجمع االدخول ، والذي يجعل وحدة (**ECU**) ترصد وكأن المحر ك تحت حمل أكثر من الموجود فعلا ، وكنتيجة لذلك تقوم بتأخير توقيت الشرارة ، وإغناء الخليط .*
*5-**اختبار مجس **(MAP)**:*
*يتم فحص المجس بجهاز يقيس الجهد وعدد اللفات للمحرك (**Voltmeter/ tachometer** )، مضخة خلخلة يدوية (**hand vacuum pump**).*

*-**عند رصد كود عطل المجس *
*في سنة *1995* وما بعد ذلك والتي اشتملت علي جهاز التشخيص الذاتي (**OBD II self-diagnostics**)** ، فإن الكود الذي يشير الي عطل مجس *(MAP)* من (*P0105 to P0109*)**.*
*-**وفي الاجهزة القديمة :*
*General Motors: Codes 34, 33, 31*​ *Ford: Codes 22, 72*​ *-**ا**بدأ بفحص** :*
*-**تسرب الخلخلة من الوصلة المطاطية الواصلة بين مجمع الدخول والمجس *
*نتيجة التواءات في الخط ، انسداد او تشقق .*
*-**الوصلات الكهربية *
*-**افحص بصريا كل الاجزاء الظاهرة والسهلة الاصلاح قبل استبدال المجس نفسه .*
*-**ولفحص المجس ضع الطرف السالب للفولتميتر / تاكوميتر علي طرف الارض للمجس (اسود اللون).*





*-**وضع طرف الفولتميتر الموجب علي طرف الاشارة (**signal wire **) ، ويمكن التفريق بين طرف الاشارة ، وطرف الجهد ، بأن هذا الطرف به جهد قيمته (**5 volt**) عند وضع مفتاح الاشعال علي الوضع (**ON**) .*
*-**وتذكر أن طرف الاشارة (**signal wire** ) سيتغير الجهد به تبعا لتغير الخلخلة .*
*-**فسيقرأ في المجس التقليدي بين (**4.6 -4.8 v **) عند ( **in-Hg** 0**) ، ويجب أن تكون قراءة السرعة من (**300-320 rpm**) *
*-**وعند رفع الخلخلة الي (**5 in-Hg**) ينخفض الجهد الي (**3.75 v**)، وتنخفض قراءة السرعة من (**275-295 rpm**) *
*-*
*-**وقم برفع الخلخلة مرة أخري الي (**20 in-Hg**) يجب ان تنخفض قراءة الجهد الي (**1.1 v**) . وتنخفض قراءة السرعة من (**205-215 rpm**) *
*-**وكل الاختبارات تتم و مفتاح الاشعال علي الوضع (**ON**) ، والمحرك لا يدور.


*


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز عمر 
علي مرورك اولا ، ثم علي اهتمامك بالتعليق ثانيا ، ثم علي تعليقك الخلوق ثالثا 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع اخى الحبيب .. 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العقاب ، وشكرا علي اضافاتك الكريمة.


----------



## كمال_حامد (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ... جزالك الله خير و الي المزيد من العطاء


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يناير 2010)

> موضوع اكثر من رائع ... جزالك الله خير و الي المزيد من العطاء


شكرا أخي الكريم كمال ، علي المرور ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي الاهتمام بالتعليق .​


----------



## كمال_حامد (28 يناير 2010)

بهذه المناسبة عند اجراء فحص لسيارة daewoo موديل كالوس اعطي خطا الكود التالي 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:77:​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فعند ادارة المحرك لايستجيب للدوران سريعا الا بعد فك حساس الضغط 
وعند تركيب حساس الضغط وقياس كمية بخ الوقود نلاحظ انها عالية جدا 
بفك حساس الوقود نجد ان كمية الوقود تكون مناسبة لذلك يسها ادارة المحرك 
السؤال هو : هل دائرة التبريد لها علاقة بضخ الوقود 
كيف يمكن علاج المسالة بحيث يتم اقلاع المحرك بسهولة:77:


----------



## كمال_حامد (28 يناير 2010)

بهذه المناسبة عند اجراء فحص لسيارة daewoo موديل كالوس اعطي خطا الكود التالي
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


P0123 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit High Input
U3;11 CODE C003
C207; CODE 4207
P22:0 [A] Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Retarded (Bank 2)
P1122 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage
P1900 OSS Circuit​ Intermittent Malfunction


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فعند ادارة المحرك لايستجيب للدوران سريعا الا بعد فك حساس الضغط 
وعند تركيب حساس الضغط وقياس كمية بخ الوقود نلاحظ انها عالية جدا 
بفك حساس الضغط نجد ان كمية الوقود تكون مناسبة لذلك يسها ادارة المحرك 
السؤال هو : هل دائرة التبريد لها علاقة بضخ الوقود 
كيف يمكن علاج المسالة بحيث يتم اقلاع المحرك بسهولة
هل حساس الضغط هو سبب المشكلة


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا أخي A- mak 
وأتمنى الأستمرار في شرح بقية المجسات


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 فبراير 2010)

كمال_حامد قال:


> بهذه المناسبة عند اجراء فحص لسيارة daewoo موديل كالوس اعطي خطا الكود التالي
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


1 - يمكنك أخي كخطوة اولي القيام باختبار مجس الضغط كما ذكرنا للتأكد من حالته .واستبداله اذا لزم الامر 
2 - مجس درجة حرارة ماء التبريد (ect) يقوم بتغذية وحدة ( ecu) بدرجة الحرارة لتقوم الوحدة المذكورة بالاجراءات اللازمة لتزويد المحرك بالخليط المناسب لحالات المحرك المختلفة من حيث درجات الحرارة .


----------



## كمال_حامد (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم لردك 
...........
...........

جاري الاختبار


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيراً


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (18 فبراير 2010)

_بــــــــــــــسـم الله ا لـرحـمـن ا لـرحـيـم_
_أخـي الـكـريـم / عـــــــــــــآ طـــــــف مـخـــلـوف_
_رآئـــــع وســــــــــــــلـمـت لـــــــنـا أنـآ مــــــــلـــــك_
_جـزآك الله خـيـر عـلى هـذا الـمـوضوع الرآئـع_
_الـحـقـيـقة هـذي هي الـموآضيع الـمـُمـيـزة_
_ التي نـُريدها _
_والـى الـمـزيـد_
_موفـق_
_وتلقى خير بأذن الله_​ 
*""" و الله ُ أعــــــــلـم وأكـــــمـــل """*
_*تـــآ بــع د ر و ســـي لـلـفـآ ئـد ة:*_
_*أ ُعـلـمـك كـيـف تـُـصـبـح مـُهـنـدس سـيـآ رآت وكـهـربائي سيارآت ومـنـآزل ؟؟؟ 100% ‏(



123)*_​ 


_*أن تـرى أني قـد أفـدتــُـك بــشيء ذا مـعـنى ...



*_
_*وأستحق مـــــــنــــــــــــك دعوة صالحة *_
_*فـــلا تــنــــــــــــــســآ ني



*_
_*مـــــن صــــــآ لـح د ُعـآك.*_
_*





*_
_*تـحـيــــــــــــــــآ تي*_
_*<<< أ بـو عـبـد ا لـرحـمـن >>>*_
_*""" ا لأ صـيـل ا لـحـجـآ زي """*_​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 فبراير 2010)

​


> بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيراً


شكرا اخي الكريم ( gold_fire_engineer) وبارك الله فيك ، ويسعدني تواجدك ومشاركاتك ، وننتظر منك الكثير.

أخي الفاضل الكريم ( ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي) وفقه الله 
اطلعت علي موقعك ، وبه فوائد ، وواضح فيه خبرتك وثراء معلوماتك ، وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا علي كل ما تقدمه لاخوانك .
وشكرا علي تعليقك الكريم ، وننتظر منك مشاركات ايجابية ، وساتابع مشاركاتك وفوائدك بإذن الله تعالي .


----------

